#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-09-29
<oswald_volant> bonjour ici
<teolemon> YoBoY: pour Drupal on a la 7.20, cela vaut-il le coup de mettre à jour vers la 7.23 (traduire.ubuntu-fr.org)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-09-26
<niilos> bonsoir :)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-09-28
<THOMAS_> Bonjour
<Guest65438> Il y a quelqu'un ?
<Guest65438> Je ne sais absolument pas si je suis au bon endroit pour demander ca
<Guest65438> Apres toutes mes recherches pour passer Ubuntu 16.04 en FR il est toujours en Anglais
